# NEW penturners wanted !



## shadetree_1

I want to limit this to the NEW guys ( whose last name does not include the words "lots of ready cash available") , that are just getting started turning pens, by new I mean 6 months or less of making pen blanks into dust, that being said, I have 3 SFRB's of about 18 blanks each that are free to the newbies you just pay the postage of $5.85 for the box.

Please do not ask me what all the blanks are as I'm an old fart and I simply do not remember, if you qualify for a box make your claim here in this post so that others may see what has been claimed and PM me your address and I'll try to get them out as soon as you pay the postage, HOWEVER, we live 13 miles west of the last boonie bush and our little PO is not open on Saturday.

I am not asking for anything in return! The object of this is to give some of the new guys a leg up that's all. I've got 50 Tamarisk Pin Eyeburl and 50 Carob pen blanks in the DNA and need the room to spread them out and dry them so these boxes have to go.

As they are pictured, in order, box1, box2, box3


----------



## ChrisN

What an offer!  I don't know if I qualify yet - I don't even have a lathe yet but I want to get into pen turning. I'd be interested in box 2.


----------



## shadetree_1

ChrisN said:


> What an offer!  I don't know if I qualify yet - I don't even have a lathe yet but I want to get into pen turning. I'd be interested in box 2.



Glad you are interested in turning my friend, but lets let the guys that are turning and just starting have these, just about all of us on WB do this from time to time, just hang in there and when you get your lathe and get started someone of us will send something your way, as long as your name is not "cash money" or "Daddy Warbucks" one of us will send something your way.


----------



## healeydays

Joe,

That is a great off and I do qualify, but as most know, I've been buying stock for pen blanks be it ugly or pristine, so I'm gonna let some of the other new guys get in here...

Mike B


----------



## RusDemka

A while back I offered Joe some carbide tools that I make in exchange for some awesome pen blanks, he refused the tools as he doesn’t turn pens but still sent me the pen blanks at no cost to me. So now I owe him, and I have asked if he was ok with me donating a carbide pen turners set and he said ok.

SO ONE OF MY 3 PIECE CARBIDE PEN TURNERS SET WILL BE AN ADITION TO ONE OF THE BOXES JOE HAS TO OFFER..

Here are the rules for the tool set:
1: first one to claim Joes pen blanks get the tool set. If you don’t want the tools, the next person gets them
2: must pay the shipping $5, this is on top of the pen blanks since im no were near Arizona 
3: I DON’T WANT TO SEE THEM FOR SALE.. :wacko1:
4: Must have fun turning pens..

The set is the shafts only, you will get instructions on what cutters sizes to get and instructions on making the handles..

[attachment=21036]
[attachment=21037]


----------



## robert421960

well im a new pen turner but i have bought and traded for a bunch of pen blanks
so i will pass on this but i just wanted to thanks to you and dema for the kind thing you are doing
woodworkers are some of the nicest people i know
well at least most are :teethlaugh:


----------



## Wildthings

I ain't new but I am salivating over those pen blanks and the tools WOW. We expect lots of pictures of pens from the ones that grab up these offers.

WT


----------



## ChrisN

shadetree_1 said:


> ChrisN said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an offer!  I don't know if I qualify yet - I don't even have a lathe yet but I want to get into pen turning. I'd be interested in box 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are interested in turning my friend, but lets let the guys that are turning and just starting have these, just about all of us on WB do this from time to time, just hang in there and when you get your lathe and get started someone of us will send something your way, as long as your name is not "cash money" or "Daddy Warbucks" one of us will send something your way.
Click to expand...



No problem. That just makes me even more anxious to start! ;) That's some nice blanks for whoever gets them!


----------



## Mike1950

Joe and Dema- GREAT offer!!!! Thanks----- somebody is getting some nice stuff.


----------



## davebug

This is why this is the best forum I have ever been a part of. People willingly give and share knowledge and wood. To top that off our members don't just go grab hungry over things they let some one who needs it more have it. Great looking pen blanks and those are some great tools I have a set. This is going to start some one off on the right track.


----------



## Jason

I am a wood turner of calls but have never turned pens, it sounds interesting. not sure i qualify but Iwould be interested in trying.

i even have bunch of cut off ambrosia maple laying around to practice on that i was gonna trade.

Jason


----------



## AXEMAN58

You guys honor us by your actions. It is things like the offers you have made that make this the greatest forum on the web. I thank you for starting someone off iin the world of turning in such fine fashion. :hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## WoodLove

I turned my first pen in December..... bought my lathe in October...... learning more each time I turn a pen......... Do I qualify?


----------



## Bean_counter

Shadetree that is a very generous offer and I would love to take you up on it if thats ok, since I am new to turning in general. If you belive I qualify for your offer I would like Box 2. 

Thanks

Michael


----------



## WoodLove

I bow out and ask that Bean Counter be given the box of blanks...... I actually have plenty of pen blanks and I may also send a sfrb of blanks to Michael once this bed Im building is gone...... Saturday cannot get here quick enough.....


----------



## shadetree_1

WoodLove said:


> I turned my first pen in December..... bought my lathe in October...... learning more each time I turn a pen......... Do I qualify?



Yes you fit, and box #1 is yours, and as the first to qualify you also get the cutting tools from Dema, if you pass on the tools they will go to the next man in line.

Pm me your address my friend


----------



## Jason

Take me off the list also.
Jason


----------



## shadetree_1

Bean_counter said:


> Shadetree that is a very generous offer and I would love to take you up on it if thats ok, since I am new to turning in general. If you belive I qualify for your offer I would like Box 2.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael



Michael you get box #2, if Jamie passes on the cutters they will be yours also, but remember as has been said by another member, we need pictures !


----------



## shadetree_1

WoodLove said:


> I bow out and ask that Bean Counter be given the box of blanks...... I actually have plenty of pen blanks and I may also send a sfrb of blanks to Michael once this bed Im building is gone...... Saturday cannot get here quick enough.....



Ok Bean they are yours


----------



## shadetree_1

WoodLove said:


> I bow out and ask that Bean Counter be given the box of blanks...... I actually have plenty of pen blanks and I may also send a sfrb of blanks to Michael once this bed Im building is gone...... Saturday cannot get here quick enough.....



Just a short note Jamie, Thank you for your 17 years in law enforcement, no enough good guys out there,


----------



## Bean_counter

Woot woot, thanks Joe! You will definately get some pics and a pen my friend! Jamie thank you as well! Thanks Deema for the tool offer but I purchased some a couple of weeks ago, so I will pass on the tools and let the next person up have a shot at em, in case they don't have any. Carbide tools are awesome BTW!


----------



## WoodLove

Thanks so much...... Many things have happened since I joined...... I retired from law enforcement due to an on the job injury so turning and flatwork have gone from a hobby to my source of income. I have made trades with Bean Counter and he definitely should be blessed with a box of blanks and the carbide tools. I would love to have them but I know he's only been turning for 1 month and anything that can help him fall in love with turning should be done.

I will be upgrading my lathe in the next 2 months and getting some better tools...... I appreciate the offer and you are truly a generous person. My you be blessed richly.


----------



## shadetree_1

Bean_counter said:


> Woot woot, thanks Joe! You will definately get some pics and a pen my friend! Jamie thank you as well! Thanks Deema for the tool offer but I purchased some a couple of weeks ago, so I will pass on the tools and let the next person up have a shot at em, in case they don't have any. Carbide tools are awesome BTW!



Your blanks are in the mail today Michael.


----------



## Bean_counter

Thanks Joe can't wait to get em!


----------



## Bigg081

I may be to late but I think I would have qualified. I'm getting my lathe beginning of next month! Makes me a beginner! If this is sufficient then I would love a box. Those tools would be awesome too! I blame this on Jaime (woodlove)!!!

Awesome of you to do this. Helping spread the addiction.


----------



## shadetree_1

Bigg081 said:


> I may be to late but I think I would have qualified. I'm getting my lathe beginning of next month! Makes me a beginner! If this is sufficient then I would love a box. Those tools would be awesome too! I blame this on Jaime (woodlove)!!!
> 
> Awesome of you to do this. Helping spread the addiction.



I think we will let a week be close enough my friend, this will give you something to start with, I'll PM you my Paypal and you reply with your address. and Dema can send you his Paypal.

You can't blame it all on Jamie, because all of us on WB are enablers after a fashion I think.


----------



## Bigg081

Whoa!!!!! Really?!?!? I get the tools too?!?!? I never win anything!!! I'm literally smiling ear to ear. 

Jamie, I'll give you credit for the win in my speech! Hahah.


----------



## WoodLove

lol..... ill take the heat for this one..... I dont mind..... Shane, Ill get a little something together for ya and send it out. PM me your shipping info again.... all I can remember is Gulf Breeze ..... lol.


----------



## Bigg081

PayPal sent. I'm so excited!!! Mr Rusdemka is Paypal good with you too? I'll def need some instruction with these tools, being I have never even seen any like them! 

Jaime it really is your fault. You're an inspiration! 

Woodbarter is lucky to have ppl like all of y'all!


----------



## Bean_counter

Shane I used regular tools for a week thn terry (axe man) told me about carbide. I will never go back to regular tools lol! I actually use the skew a little bit


----------



## Bigg081

Bean_counter said:


> Shane I used regular tools for a week thn terry (axe man) told me about carbide. I will never go back to regular tools lol! I actually use the skew a little bit


Guess ill start spoiled. Maybe my learning curve will be easier. All the help I can get!


----------



## shadetree_1

1 Box of free blanks left folks, I know there is at least 1 more newbie out there .


----------



## elnino

never made a pen! pick me


----------



## shadetree_1

elnino said:


> never made a pen! pick me



Trying to keep it to folks that have been turning less than 6 months or just getting started my friend, read the first post by me in this thread and it fits you, the box is yours.


----------



## elnino

yeah i just started at xmas time when i joined here. i'm a newbie. i was only interested in bowl turnings but after looking a penn states website for six hours last night i have been wanting to try my hand at pens. so i think this fits me perfectly. also i have never been able to do a deal on here yet seems like a good time to get my feet wet.

got my lathe in feb!


----------



## shadetree_1

elnino said:


> yeah i just started at xmas time when i joined here. i'm a newbie. i was only interested in bowl turnings but after looking a penn states website for six hours last night i have been wanting to try my hand at pens. so i think this fits me perfectly. also i have never been able to do a deal on here yet seems like a good time to get my feet wet.
> 
> got my lathe in feb!



You got them then my friend. Pm sent.


----------



## RusDemka

Bigg081 said:


> PayPal sent. I'm so excited!!! Mr Rusdemka is Paypal good with you too? I'll def need some instruction with these tools, being I have never even seen any like them!
> 
> Jaime it really is your fault. You're an inspiration!
> 
> Woodbarter is lucky to have ppl like all of y'all!



Yup paypal is good with me, i do have instructions with the package on the handle turning... If you visit woodcraft anytime, check out their Easy Wood Tools, they are the same, you will need to pick up some cutters at woodcraft also, and the instructions have the cutter sizes you will need..


----------



## Final Strut

I have a set of RusDemka's tools and they are awesome. Just a note on the cutters, if you have to order them get them through Easywood tools. I priced them out through both wood craft and Easywood and they were a couple buck cheaper right through Easywood. I just finally turned handles for mine two days ago and now wish I would have gotten this set months ago when I had the chance. 



RusDemka said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal sent. I'm so excited!!! Mr Rusdemka is Paypal good with you too? I'll def need some instruction with these tools, being I have never even seen any like them!
> 
> Jaime it really is your fault. You're an inspiration!
> 
> Woodbarter is lucky to have ppl like all of y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup paypal is good with me, i do have instructions with the package on the handle turning... If you visit woodcraft anytime, check out their Easy Wood Tools, they are the same, you will need to pick up some cutters at woodcraft also, and the instructions have the cutter sizes you will need..
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigg081

RusDemka said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal sent. I'm so excited!!! Mr Rusdemka is Paypal good with you too? I'll def need some instruction with these tools, being I have never even seen any like them!
> 
> Jaime it really is your fault. You're an inspiration!
> 
> Woodbarter is lucky to have ppl like all of y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup paypal is good with me, i do have instructions with the package on the handle turning... If you visit woodcraft anytime, check out their Easy Wood Tools, they are the same, you will need to pick up some cutters at woodcraft also, and the instructions have the cutter sizes you will need..
Click to expand...

Thanks again. Sent you the PayPal. I may have to buy a small set of regular tools just to turn the handles for these. Or maybe commission one from another WB member. Prob should get a set of my own tho. Lol



Final Strut said:


> I have a set of RusDemka's tools and they are awesome. Just a note on the cutters, if you have to order them get them through Easywood tools. I priced them out through both wood craft and Easywood and they were a couple buck cheaper right through Easywood. I just finally turned handles for mine two days ago and now wish I would have gotten this set months ago when I had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> RusDemka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal sent. I'm so excited!!! Mr Rusdemka is Paypal good with you too? I'll def need some instruction with these tools, being I have never even seen any like them!
> 
> Jaime it really is your fault. You're an inspiration!
> 
> Woodbarter is lucky to have ppl like all of y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup paypal is good with me, i do have instructions with the package on the handle turning... If you visit woodcraft anytime, check out their Easy Wood Tools, they are the same, you will need to pick up some cutters at woodcraft also, and the instructions have the cutter sizes you will need..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks for the info on where to get the cutters. I don't have a woodcraft anywhere close by so that will help to order them online. 

So stoked to get turning!


----------



## RusDemka

Bigg081 said:


> RusDemka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal sent. I'm so excited!!! Mr Rusdemka is Paypal good with you too? I'll def need some instruction with these tools, being I have never even seen any like them!
> 
> Jaime it really is your fault. You're an inspiration!
> 
> Woodbarter is lucky to have ppl like all of y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup paypal is good with me, i do have instructions with the package on the handle turning... If you visit woodcraft anytime, check out their Easy Wood Tools, they are the same, you will need to pick up some cutters at woodcraft also, and the instructions have the cutter sizes you will need..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again. Sent you the PayPal. I may have to buy a small set of regular tools just to turn the handles for these. Or maybe commission one from another WB member. Prob should get a set of my own tho. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a set of RusDemka's tools and they are awesome. Just a note on the cutters, if you have to order them get them through Easywood tools. I priced them out through both wood craft and Easywood and they were a couple buck cheaper right through Easywood. I just finally turned handles for mine two days ago and now wish I would have gotten this set months ago when I had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> RusDemka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal sent. I'm so excited!!! Mr Rusdemka is Paypal good with you too? I'll def need some instruction with these tools, being I have never even seen any like them!
> 
> Jaime it really is your fault. You're an inspiration!
> 
> Woodbarter is lucky to have ppl like all of y'all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup paypal is good with me, i do have instructions with the package on the handle turning... If you visit woodcraft anytime, check out their Easy Wood Tools, they are the same, you will need to pick up some cutters at woodcraft also, and the instructions have the cutter sizes you will need..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on where to get the cutters. I don't have a woodcraft anywhere close by so that will help to order them online.
> 
> So stoked to get turning!
Click to expand...


I have a couple handles that are laying around that i turned for the mini sets, one is sycamore and the other is persimmon, if u want them just send over another $6 to cover the additional postage and ill send them with, they dont have the ferrel or any finish on them. The ferrel is just a 3/4 copper coupler from a hardware store. Let me know.. I should be able to ship these out tuesday at latest...


----------



## Bigg081

Deal!! That will really get me going! Thanks! I promise to pay it forward when I can.


----------



## Bean_counter

Joe, I received the blanks today and they are great! Thanks again for your generosity.


----------



## Bigg081

Got my box today! Really impressive bunch. Wish I knew what everything is. If it bothers be to much Ill post in the Wood ID section. Thanks again Mr. Joe.


----------



## elnino

Yeah got my box and turned my first pen ever!!! now i need to make a few more! Is there a drilling jig i can make? drilling is the hardest part of the process. i lost a walnut blank because i honestly had no idea what i was doing and probably need to square up the blanks and not assume stuff is all square on little pieces! assembly was confusing too....i had to look on youtube so many pieces!

got my box
1x Burmese rosewood
5x walnut
2x pink ivory ???
3x spalted tamarind ???
3x cool burl looks like cherry ???
1 Redheart or bloodwood ????
3x hackleberry
other i can't even remember there were so many of them! thanks again.

http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/Wood/pens006_zps2fd71ee5.jpg


----------



## Bigg081

Mr. RusDemka!!!! I got my three tools, two handles and one handle blank!!! Thank you so much. Getting me started on the right path.


----------



## duncsuss

elnino said:


> Is there a drilling jig i can make? drilling is the hardest part of the process.



You're right, and yes there is -- but which route you go kind of depends on what tools you have available.

First question: do you have a drill press?

If yes: my first jig to hold blanks vertical while I drilled them was one of THESE wooden handscrew clamps. I cut a V notch across both inside faces of the clamp to hold the pen blank firm, then simply clamped the whole contraption to the table of the drill press underneath the drill bit.

If no: do you have a drill chuck that fits into the tailstock (or headstock) of your lathe?

I found that I get better results drilling on the lathe than I did on the drill press. I bought "pen blank jaws" for my PennState Utility Chuck, and a drill bit chuck with MT2 that fit into the tailstock.

Welcome to the vortex ... :teethlaugh:


----------



## Wildthings

Another way to do it on the lathe. For the tailstock install a drill bit chuck, in the headstock install a dead center. Mark center on both ends of the blank. Install the blank on the dead center point and point of the correct size drill bit. Take a pair of channel locks and grip the blank from turning. Turn on the lathe and start drilling by cranking the tailstock in. One caution you need to back out very often and clear the flutes of the bit or it will rupture the blank. This is a great way to drill odd pieces such as antlers.

Here's a good video on it

Antler Drilling

WT

BTW Harbor Freight for wooden handscrew clamps and live centers - good prices


----------



## RusDemka

Bigg081 said:


> Mr. RusDemka!!!! I got my three tools, two handles and one handle blank!!! Thank you so much. Getting me started on the right path.



Glad u got them, and the handle material is nothing exotic, but like u said, it will het u going, u can always change the handles later.. enjoy


----------



## elnino

duncsuss said:


> elnino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a drilling jig i can make? drilling is the hardest part of the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, and yes there is -- but which route you go kind of depends on what tools you have available.
> 
> First question: do you have a drill press?
> 
> If yes: my first jig to hold blanks vertical while I drilled them was one of THESE wooden handscrew clamps. I cut a V notch across both inside faces of the clamp to hold the pen blank firm, then simply clamped the whole contraption to the table of the drill press underneath the drill bit.
> 
> If no: do you have a drill chuck that fits into the tailstock (or headstock) of your lathe?
> 
> I found that I get better results drilling on the lathe than I did on the drill press. I bought "pen blank jaws" for my PennState Utility Chuck, and a drill bit chuck with MT2 that fit into the tailstock.
> 
> Welcome to the vortex ... :teethlaugh:
Click to expand...


yeah i have a couple drill presses! so think i'll just mount a vise so its jaws have a V. i might have one of those swiss made vises somewhere that has the V teeth otherwise i'll just make a wooden hand clamp with a v in it. i need to turn a threadbox first...someone stop the madness. pens equals too many projects.

i really like the trick with the antlers.

also can one make a pen with amber? wood resin but should work right?


----------

